# When do you put in nest box?



## P.O. in MO (Dec 7, 2013)

Wanted to ask others about their experiences with when they put in the nest box.  "Storey's guide to raising rabbits" book say's to put it in on the 27th day.  The reason being that if it's put in early the doe may decide to use it as a litter box. I don't think I have ever waited that long.  Usually about a week before kindle date I'll see the doe carrying hay around in her mouth and/or trying to dig a hole in the corner of the cage and go a head and put it in.  In 6 litters I have never had one use it for a litter box.  I have a doe who is supposed to kindle in 2 weeks (first litter) and caught her carrying hay around when I went out to feed yesterday evening.  I am inclined to go ahead and put it in.  It seems to me that since her instincts are telling her to build a nest and her environment is preventing it(cage), that it would cause her stress to not go ahead and get ready for what is to come.  Any thoughts or experiences on this.  Thanks


----------



## VickieB (Dec 7, 2013)

I have 4 does, each have had 3 litters. Yes, one did start using her box as a litter box and it got quite nasty. (And I put the box in on the 27th day) I moved the box to another corner, and the behavior stopped. I have since changed to wire boxes (from Bass Rabbit Equipment). If you have problems like that, it's a lot easier to clean. Plus they are awesome in the summer once it starts to warming up. You don't use the cardboard inserts in the summer and the rabbits stay cooler, and you get to watch the little guys as they grow up...  

I've actually considered putting them in earlier over the last week just because it also gives the doe a warmer place to sit during this cold spell. It got down to 8 degrees last night. I had a doe kindle, and the babies were stillborn. This was a first for me...


----------



## Citylife (Dec 7, 2013)

I put nest boxes in at 27 days for new moms and does I know better will be day 27 or 28.  In 5 years of raising rabbits I have had several us them the wrong way.  It works for me and I do have to say, I love Storey's book!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 7, 2013)

VickieB said:


> I have 4 does, each have had 3 litters. Yes, one did start using her box as a litter box and it got quite nasty. (And I put the box in on the 27th day) I moved the box to another corner, and the behavior stopped. I have since changed to wire boxes (from Bass Rabbit Equipment). If you have problems like that, it's a lot easier to clean. Plus they are awesome in the summer once it starts to warming up. You don't use the cardboard inserts in the summer and the rabbits stay cooler, and you get to watch the little guys as they grow up...
> 
> I've actually considered putting them in earlier over the last week just because it also gives the doe a warmer place to sit during this cold spell. It got down to 8 degrees last night. I had a doe kindle, and the babies were stillborn. This was a first for me...



Sorry to hear that  it's hard to have that happen but not much one can do about it.  We have 1 doe with 3 kits(almost 2 weeks old and fat)- she did have 7 but 4 ended up dying probably at a week, not sure why.  Our 2nd doe kindled and all 7 were dead not sure why either.  DD was the one who found them, she took it pretty well for being a kid!


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the lost rabbits from Hens and Roos and VickieB.  I've lost a few but that's part of raising rabbits.  And yes City Life I think storey's is an excellent book.  Between that and this forum you pretty much have all the info for your basic rabbit raising.  I do have wire nest boxes but use them in summer only.  I made plywood for winter so I don't have to buy or make the cardboard inserts.  I had a bunch of scrap plywood so made for, 1 for each doe.  I wash and disinfect them after each use but they all have a name on them so they always go back with the same doe, but I don't think it would make any difference. VickieB made a good point about the placement of the nest box.  Most of my rabbits use the same spot in their cage for their latrine so it makes sense that you might not want to put the nest box in that spot.  Thanks for the replies.  I didn't see the doe carrying around hay last nite or this morning so am going to wait a few more days to put in the box and I will pay attention to where I put it.  Been cold here too and is snowing right now here in west central MO but not supposed to amount to much.  Fixing some stew right now, its that kind of weather.


----------



## VickieB (Dec 8, 2013)

It's funny, isn't it? I'm raising them for the dinner table, so why does it break your heart to see them die in a winter storm?

Maybe it's because I feel I failed them... As their owner, you want them to have the best life possible. I want everyday my bunnies live to be happy ones, and on the day they are dispatched, I want it quick. I hope my bunnies never knew what happened. It's the least we can do, considering they have the "noble" purpose of feeding my family.

When something like this happens you feel you failed to give them that. I know it was out of my control, and you have to let it go, but it sure broke my heart pulling them from the nest and trying to revive them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks P.O. in MO

I agree VickieB.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Dec 10, 2013)

"I want everyday my bunnies live to be happy ones, and on the day they are dispatched, I want it quick. I hope my bunnies never knew what happened. It's the least we can do, considering they have the "noble" purpose of feeding my family."

Ditto


----------

